# PG SLD44's



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Local to me, do not know the seller though:

Phoenix Gold SLD44 NEW PRO Line Series 4 Channel Amplifier | eBay


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

looks like a line driver, not an amplifier, based on some google detective work :/ so its a line level converter only for a left and right channel?


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Manual here: http://download.phoenixphorum.com/Manuals/Processors/Line Drivers/SLD44_Manual.pdf


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

No doubt a Line Driver. PG SKU's with LD id a giveaway.


----------

